# Chose my puppy yesterday!



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone

After a long search and having done loads of research into breeders, we finally went and chose our gorgeous puppy from her litter yesterday. The breeder was wonderful and allowed us loads of time to hold the puppies and make our choice. We met mum too who was a lovely, friendly, calm dog. We went for a beautiful dark gold (?) girl who we have decided to call Hattie. She is 4 weeks old, we are going to visit her again at 8 weeks and the breeder is keeping her until 11 weeks due to my work commitments. Just thought I'd share a photo of her! Very excited!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Eleanor! Was thinking about you and your 'choosing day' - is this the F1B litter you were planning to visit where Harry is the dad? She's really gorgeous and a lovely colour! x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes that's the litter. All the puppies were gorgeous, it was hard to choose!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yipee!!! Biscuit finally has a true relative on the forum - a half-sister yay! Looking forward to more updates! x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous Eleanor


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww she is adorable! Congratulations on picking your new baby!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on picking your new puppy


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hattie is adorable and is showing curls how lovely


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo. You must be over the moon


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes really happy!

She has got great waves in her coat already. I have looked at loads of photos of how cockapoos' coats develop and wondering what she will look like when she is fully grown. Also wondering what colour she will become as know their coats tend to lighten.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She's got a gorgeous coat already for her age. I would imagine that she will have quite a thick wavy/curly coat. Biscuit has a thick fleecy coat and I find a Karlie comb is the easiest grooming tool to get through it. It's difficult to say with colour. Apricot does tend to lighten but will depend on which poodle genes she has taken as some can deepen - Biscuit had dark apricot on his face which has faded completely but still has patches on his body.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

she is absolutely beautiiful!! Is she an english f1b? whata sweet little face she has xxx


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes she is an english show/minature poodle (mum) crossed with a minature poodle (dad).


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:congrats: on selecting your new baby. She's looks adorable and with the wave already showing I'm guessing she will be curly. Only 4 weeks to go...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

What a cute little puppy 

Looks like she's going to have a lovely curly coat xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, she is stunning... Now I'm no expert AT ALL however I would think shed keep that gorgeous colouring as she looks quite a deep apricot...To die for ...  xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is adorable! I chose my two at 4 weeks old there is nothing like a cockapoo baby!


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Jane, Biscuit has another relative - my Milo. Harry is his dad too  Milo looks a lot like Biscuit - he's cream but has golden coloured ears.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, would love to see a picture of Milo if you have one?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Nicky - what lovely news! Would love to see a piccie also! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> After a long search and having done loads of research into breeders, we finally went and chose our gorgeous puppy from her litter yesterday. The breeder was wonderful and allowed us loads of time to hold the puppies and make our choice. We met mum too who was a lovely, friendly, calm dog. We went for a beautiful dark gold (?) girl who we have decided to call Hattie. She is 4 weeks old, we are going to visit her again at 8 weeks and the breeder is keeping her until 11 weeks due to my work commitments. Just thought I'd share a photo of her! Very excited!


That is now four cockapoo's I know of called Hattie! Two of them live near the REAL Hattie. She is georgous, my Hattie is due a dark golden 'brother' he is now five weeks I think it is a brilliant colour but then they are all brilliant!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Do you know if that dark golden colour will stay or fade?

Hattie is a great name....we had others in mind but when we saw her they didn't seem right. She is a bit plump and for some reason Hattie seemed to fit (I can see 'Hattie the Fattie' becoming a nickname, although don't want to give her a complex!)


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

Very precious! Congrats!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So pleased to hear you've found your baby. She looks lovely. I have been thinking of you recently, wondering if you were going to get a lovely cockapoo.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hattie the Fattie ... hey I have a Fudge Pudding .. chubby puppy .. she is wonderful ...

The golden colouring should not fade as such .. she may develop in colour but remain golden


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> So pleased to hear you've found your baby. She looks lovely. I have been thinking of you recently, wondering if you were going to get a lovely cockapoo.


Yes, I hope she turns out to be as wonderful as all your dogs sound! I think going on the cockapoo meet in March definitely cemented my decision to get a cockapoo, the dogs were all so gorgeous. 

JoJo thanks for the info about the coat, I hope she keeps the colour, it is gorgeous, would almost be a red if it was a shade darker.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations on Hattie, she looks beautiful


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh she is soooooo cute  I'd love to see more F1B's!

Little chubby puppies....so so so so so cute!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hattie is gorgeous!!!


----------

